# Women's 2007 deer Hunting Contest



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Should we have a deer hunting contest for women? Just like the men are all doing??? Whatcha think? 

Dee


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm in.......


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

sounds like fun


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Count me in too!!


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*My .02*

I think it would be pretty awesome to see how you all do. I don't see why you gals don't get your names in the other league. I don't think you would have been excluded because your women.


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

I am in if you decide on doing that


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Lets do it then!! :wink:


----------



## browningmama_3 (Mar 31, 2007)

sounds good to me. my hunt starts in 19 days. i'm ready!!!:wink:


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm all for it:thumbs_up:thumbs_up!! September 29th can't come soon enough!!!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Count Me In!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*First time hunting will be this fall...*

Sounds like fun...I'm interested! I'll be bowhunting for the first time this fall (maybe you don't want me included in your contest?!)


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

smurphysgirl said:


> Sounds like fun...I'm interested! I'll be bowhunting for the first time this fall (maybe you don't want me included in your contest?!)


Everyone is welcome in this contest!!! Its just a fun one..........:wink:


----------



## LovingArchery (Jan 21, 2007)

*count me in*

count me in also . We won't start bow hunting here in Minnesota till sept.15


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

DeeS said:


> Everyone is welcome in this contest!!! Its just a fun one..........:wink:



Then I'm in!


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

Count me in!!! I'm killing something this year or else:wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Sooner Girl said:


> Count me in!!! I'm killing something this year or else:wink:


Same for me!! I am "killing" something also!! Last year was my first year to bowhunt and I didn't get anything. This year better be different.

So how does the contest work? The person with the most points? I haven't seen the contest that the guys are doing. Let me know the details! I am in. 

(Make sure you guys post your "Harvests" on my "What animals have you harvested" thread. I am going to get SOMETHING this year. Hopefully a big buck!


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

this is my first year bowhunting, and I am totally up for this....great idea!


----------



## doegirl (Sep 22, 2004)

Count me in!!:darkbeer:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

OK, it sounds like there are a lot of gals who want to participate. Does anyone have any suggestions? :embara: Ask your male counterparts/friends if they have any ideas!!! Good luck to all!!!:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I am in:wink:this is my first year bowhunting:wink:Bought some new broadhead today I need to get dialed in and I am ready :thumb:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Heck yeah. 

What are we after? The most points, PY score? How about the smallest doe? I think i could have won that last year. I am really looking forward to the end of Sept.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Heck yeah.
> 
> What are we after? The most points, PY score? How about the smallest doe? I think i could have won that last year. I am really looking forward to the end of Sept.


How about smallest and then biggest doe, P&Y score on the bucks.....any other suggestions, throw 'em out here!! 

I'm jacked about this year!! :wink: Nice to see so many ladies interested in takin part!


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Great idea Dee. Just let me know what you all come up with and I am in.

Opening day here is on the 15th of Sept. Went out today and checked my trail camera. I have deer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rackmomma (Aug 8, 2007)

I am new to this site but count me in too!!! Hopefully the pic I uploaded comes through!! Wont shoot the doe but I love watching her!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Welcome rackmomma! Sweeeet pics! And I hope you arrow that buck, nice one. 

Anyone else have anymore suggestions to add about how to score the contest?? :noidea:


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Awsome pics!! That is so neat!


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

How about most tags filled and furthest shot?

*rackmomma: I hope you get that buck!*


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

I agree with the biggest (adult) doe. Some years you cant find a buck. :bolt:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Keep the ideas coming ladies!!! 

Now, when does everyone's season start?? :noidea: We need/should have this in place by that time.


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

Fall turkey starts October 1--deer (bow) starts October 13.


----------



## rackmomma (Aug 8, 2007)

We have 2 seasons here Sept. 15- Nov. 9th and Nov. 21-Jan.15th. Second season is for doe only.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady Liberty said:


> I agree with the biggest (adult) doe. Some years you cant find a buck. :bolt:


:lol: won't work for us in Arizona  no doe tags ever . . . . .hunt starts in 16 days :whooAug 24)


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

deer_slayer82 said:


> How about most tags filled and furthest shot?
> 
> *rackmomma: I hope you get that buck!*


Just my opinion here, but I don't think we should be encouraging long shots. And I don't know about everywhere else, but Idaho only offers one tag.


Are we talking whitetails??? I don't have any whitetails where I hunt, only mulies. Season opens the end of August for me, but I'll be focusing on elk. I will take a deer if one steps out in front of me but I'm after a big ole stinky bull. :wink: We need the ivories to custom make our wedding rings for next year. :wink:


This is a great idea Dees, but you need to decide what type of deer and I would go for biggest doe and biggest buck.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I will be chasing muleys too :wink: may chase some coues whitetail too but they aren't available everywhere:noidea:


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

Bummer.... There are no mule deer in New York. 

How many are going after whitetail? (Iam). How many are going after Mule deer??


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I am in for sure. Hopefully i can kill something now
I wish it was Mulies. We got Whitetail and lots of em. I think we can take 5 does/button bucks and one Buck. Havent seen the official rules yet. Our season in Ohio opens at the end of September.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Huntin4Elk said:


> *Just my opinion here, but I don't think we should be encouraging long shots.* And I don't know about everywhere else, but Idaho only offers one tag.
> 
> 
> Are we talking whitetails??? I don't have any whitetails where I hunt, only mulies. Season opens the end of August for me, but I'll be focusing on elk. I will take a deer if one steps out in front of me but I'm after a big ole stinky bull. :wink: We need the ivories to custom make our wedding rings for next year. :wink:
> ...


I totally agree with you Tam! And we do get river bottom doe tags here. What I was thinking, biggest doe, biggest buck, and should we throw in the best placed shot?!? :noidea: 

As far as what species.......I say we go for mulies as well. I can shoot a mulie buck only in certain areas. Mainly I go for elk and then whitetails. 

Lets hear some more ideas gals. I am thinking we should keep this open to join in until like Aug. 18th. Also, CW brought up a good point via pm, are we dividing into teams or just individual?? 

Dee


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

DeeS said:


> I totally agree with you Tam! And we do get river bottom doe tags here. What I was thinking, biggest doe, biggest buck, and should we throw in the best placed shot?!? :noidea:
> 
> As far as what species.......I say we go for mulies as well. I can shoot a mulie buck only in certain areas. Mainly I go for elk and then whitetails.
> 
> ...


Well Ladies Dee and I have been talking about getting this contest organized :wink: We decided to leave the thread open to contestants until Aug 18th so tell all the ladies you know on here(or not they can always join up :nod to come on and join :wink: and it will end when everyone is done for the year.

The particulars are still under discussion but please feel free to add any ideas I think the only thing we have for sure is biggest buck(muley & whitetail:noidea and biggest doe. 

We are unsure of teams or not but maybe small teams or 2 - 4, what do you think?

Lets have some fun :wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Thank you CW. 

Here is a question to everyone joined up here........if we do the biggest doe or smallest doe, how do we judge it???? :noidea: I really don't think that this years fawns should even be entered into this. If it is a yearling, ok. But please gals, NO SPOTS!! :wink: 

What does everyone here think of the team aspect? And how would we go about dividing them up. Throw out some options and lets see what we can come up with. We've got about 2 weeks left!! 

Dee


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

*I am so excited! Thanks to all who are making this happen. I am glad to hear there are so many women out there hunting. Good Luck to everyone.* :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

What do you ladies think(I will volunteer myself:wink: if we do decide to do small teams) if I just write down everyone's name that is entered and pull them out of a hat and then I can list the team/names for everyone after this thing is closed?


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Cool!*

I'm in, I am anxiously waiting for Sept. 15th like many of you:wink: Good luck to everyone. Julie.


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

I would have to disagree with smallest doe, it could end up being a button buck (next years p&y). If teams how about one person who is hunting whitetail & one person hunting mule deer on the same team (if there are enough to do it that way), to score the deer how about "weight".


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Lady Liberty said:


> I would have to disagree with smallest doe, it could end up being a button buck (next years p&y). If teams how about one person who is hunting whitetail & one person hunting mule deer on the same team (if there are enough to do it that way), to score the deer how about "weight".



Do you have a scale available to weigh the deer?? I sure don't.


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

Yes I do. I got mine through my local archery shop for about $30.00


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

We can see how many have scales, if that is what you want to go by. I know I more than likely won't go out to buy one though. :embara:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

DeeS said:


> We can see how many have scales, if that is what you want to go by. I know I more than likely won't go out to buy one though. :embara:


Neither will I :embara: been buying to much other archery stuff:lol:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady Liberty said:


> I would have to disagree with smallest doe, it could end up being a button buck (next years p&y). If teams how about one person who is hunting whitetail & one person hunting mule deer on the same team (if there are enough to do it that way), to score the deer how about "weight".


My problem is I don't know what I am hunting:noidea: muleys or coues whitetail which is differnt then eastern whitetail I am more hunting a certain area which kinda leaves it up to whichever kind I get close enough to:wink:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

*I'm In*

Count me in!! Oct. 1st is opening day of Bow-deer here. 

I'm hoping to at least get a doe.. would be nice to get a big buck though!



As far as scales: they weigh them when we go to the hunter check-in station here.


----------



## browningmama_3 (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't have a scale either. CW, if you need help with the names and such let me know.

I'm hunting muleies unless a whitetail jumps in front of me. Those coues are hard to hunt!!!:wink:

Dosen't the Game and Fish places have scales? maybe we could go and weigh our deer there? I don't know tho.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

This could get very complicated if you are going to go my weight of a doe. 


What if you just did biggest mulie buck and biggest whitetail buck. They are a lot easier to measure and you wouldn't have to worry about the weight issue. :noidea:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

browningmama_3 said:


> I don't have a scale either. CW, if you need help with the names and such let me know.
> 
> I'm hunting muleies unless a whitetail jumps in front of me. Those coues are hard to hunt!!!:wink:
> 
> Dosen't the Game and Fish places have scales? maybe we could go and weigh our deer there? I don't know tho.


I know we have to check in our deer but I think the game warden comes to us :noidea: and I don't know if he has a scale . . .but for us it not an issue because we won't be shooting does will we:lol:


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to invade your "space" but first of all, the other contest is for men and women.....just wanted to clear the smog on that :wink::tongue:

And why not just use the league rules we go by that are posted in the League Play Forum? Real easy to monitor.....hardest part is getting someone to keep track of the scores, etc. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I wanna play too!!!

September 15th I'll be in a tree!

Annie


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

Huntin4Elk said:


> This could get very complicated if you are going to go my weight of a doe.
> 
> 
> What if you just did biggest mulie buck and biggest whitetail buck. They are a lot easier to measure and you wouldn't have to worry about the weight issue. :noidea:


I agree... Biggest mulie and biggest whitetail buck will be easier. (Did not know some cant shoot doe.)


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Lady Liberty said:


> (Did not know some cant shoot doe.)




Not all states have such a huge population of deer that shooting one is a given every year. Like I said, I don't go out to hunt deer but I have a tag in case one wanders by while I'm elk hunting. :wink:



Thanks for the input Jerry, we will check into that.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Lady Liberty said:


> I agree... Biggest mulie and biggest whitetail buck will be easier. (Did not know some cant shoot doe.)


Yup no doe tags in AZ :wink: that is why I said above browningmama_3 and I won't be after does :nod:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Sorry to invade your "space" but first of all, the other contest is for men and women.....just wanted to clear the smog on that :wink::tongue:
> 
> And why not just use the league rules we go by that are posted in the League Play Forum? Real easy to monitor.....hardest part is getting someone to keep track of the scores, etc.
> 
> Good luck to you all.


Thanks :wink:


----------



## browningmama_3 (Mar 31, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> I know we have to check in our deer but I think the game warden comes to us :noidea: and I don't know if he has a scale . . .but for us it not an issue because we won't be shooting does will we:lol:


:tongue:no, unfortunatley. cause, guess what was at my Dad's farm today??? 3 nice, fat does grazing on the unmowed grass between the trees. man, they'd taste good, but, i'll just have to settle for a big set of horns!!!:wink: How WILL I survive??:dontknow: lol


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> Thanks :wink:


I can only speak for myself, but I was not aware of any league play forum rules posted somewhere? I still am not sure where that is found. Not trying to sound stupid or anything? 

And, I wasn't aware of any contest until it was mentioned there. Perhaps many of the females here do not surf the other threads and forums. 

I also tried to "multi-quote" your post, but couldn't figure that out either? 

Thanks for the help. I will look for those rules again. So is that what we females are going to do?

Laurie


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

OK, it is under " Archers helping Archers" then under League Play. I am going to look for the details!!!!! :embara:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Teams would be cool. Just throw us in a hat and what we can shoot is what we can shoot. Its just for fun right.

As far as does how about measuring their ear length. Or something like that. Or just give em a point value no matter how big or small. Might want to do button bucks that way as well.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Teams would be cool. Just throw us in a hat and what we can shoot is what we can shoot. Its just for fun right.
> 
> As far as does how about measuring their ear length. Or something like that. Or just give em a point value no matter how big or small. Might want to do button bucks that way as well.


I was thinking the point value as well........could be easier.

And yes, this is just for fun!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Definately for fun :thumb:


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Teams would be cool. Just throw us in a hat and what we can shoot is what we can shoot. Its just for fun right.
> 
> As far as does how about measuring their ear length. Or something like that. Or just give em a point value no matter how big or small. Might want to do button bucks that way as well.


I think the point value is a good idea. In Pennsylvania, at least in my area, we don't have check stations. Unless you have your own scale or access to one (which I don't), you just guess.


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

*Cool!*

Count me in! Sounds like fun!

Don't know if this would be an option for scoring the does but since everyone doesn't have a scale, we could measure head length or chest girth? Just a suggestion?


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Dee and CW...I may be hunting in more than one state this year. If I am so lucky as to get more than one buck is it which ever one I get first or the biggest?

kriss


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Baby Bow said:


> Dee and CW...I may be hunting in more than one state this year. If I am so lucky as to get more than one buck is it which ever one I get first or the biggest?
> 
> kriss



Personally I think it should be the biggest. That is just my opinion....lets see what everyone else thinks. :wink:

Dee


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

DeeS said:


> Personally I think it should be the biggest. That is just my opinion....lets see what everyone else thinks. :wink:
> 
> Dee


I agree totally. The biggest should be the one that counts.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Personally I think it should be the biggest. That is just my opinion....lets see what everyone else thinks. :wink:
> 
> Dee


Yup I agree :thumb: I think the guys are doing the first one but I think the biggest is better over here :lol:


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm in. Hubby has been corn feeding a few.


----------



## Cookie Bear (Aug 14, 2006)

Sooner Girl said:


> Count me in!!! I'm killing something this year or else:wink:



Ditto!


----------



## LADYSHOOTER330 (Feb 14, 2005)

Im In, I Cant Seem To Find The Signup For The Other One So Lets Kick Some Butt Girls. Lets Show These Boys What A Real Deer Looks Like......lol


----------



## thebeast (Feb 27, 2006)

*womens hunting competition*

IM DEFINATELY IN!!:whoo:


----------



## sport1220 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am new to archery talk but not hunting, the contest sounds great and here is my idea-for teams....2 person teams ,(each shoot what they can in their area) 1 shoot whitetails and one shoot mulies. friendships could happen.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

sport1220 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to archery talk but not hunting, the contest sounds great and here is my idea-for teams....2 person teams ,(each shoot what they can in their area) 1 shoot whitetails and one shoot mulies. friendships could happen.


Sounds like it could work:noidea: but I don't know what I am chasing :lol:whatever lets me get close:wink:

Ladies we do need to decide . . 
TEAMS
yes or no


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

CountryWoman said:


> Sounds like it could work:noidea: but I don't know what I am chasing :lol:whatever lets me get close:wink:
> 
> Ladies we do need to decide . .
> TEAMS
> yes or no


Teams sound fun.......as for one shooting whitetails and the other mulies, not sure how that would work. :noidea: Since here in Montana we have to basically draw a mulie tag.

Tomorrow is the final day for signing up........:wink:


----------



## Barb Carlson (Dec 22, 2006)

Count me in sounds great to me. This year is my first time hunting with my bow for deer. I am getting excited hope I kill one. Our season starts on Sept 1goes for a month and we as get a late season too in Dec.


----------



## mjacobs576jq (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't mean to invade the ladies space, but I would have to concur with Jerry, (although the signup time has passed all are/were welcome to sign up for the contest posted in the bowhunting forum) but it will be much simpler if you implemented something like what is going on over there. Like 50 points for a doe, pope and young score for a buck etc (of course providing pictures with you, your weapon and your kill - just to keep things honest  )...again concuring with Jerry, the though part then is getting someone to track it. Ok, I am done - will leave the ladies to decide what you all will do...have fun and hunt safe.

Matt


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

have we figured anything out yet?

How about extra points for tree rats (squirrels and chipmunks).


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

OK Ladies lets start here!

Copy and paste this post and add your name to the list.

1. HUSKERBABE
2. BABY BOW
3. CRITTER GETTER 2
4. DeeS
5. COUNTRYWOMAN
6. BARB CARLSON
7. SPORT1220
8. THEBEAST
9. LADYSHOOTER330
10. LADY LIBERTY
11. DOE EYES

(OK YOU ALL DO THE REST-I WAS JUST COPYING WHAT WAS ON THE THREAD)

NOW WE NEED A MODERATOR TO PICK TEAMS-COUNTRY WOMAN ARE YOU IN?. I THINK 2 ON A TEAM WOULD BE FAIR AND DO IT RANDOMLY. WE GET 50 POINTS FOR EACH BUCK DEER (of any species) 25 POINTS FOR A DOE, 10 POINTS FOR ANY OTHER BIG GAME (elk, moose, bear etc. Here is a reason for that-not everyone has an opportunity to hunt other big game-so this is kind of a bonus!) 20 POINTS FOR A TURKEY, AND HOW ABOUT JUST FOR FUN WE HAVE 5 POINTS FOR OTHER CRITTERS? WE MUST HAVE PICTURES OF THE HARVEST OR IT DOESNT COUNT. WE CAN GO WITH BIGGEST BUT WEIGHING CAN BE DIFFICULT FOR SOME-MAYBE AT THE END OF THE CONTEST WE CAN SCORE ANTLERS AND COME UP WITH A WINNER FOR THAT.

*IF ANYONE DISAGREES WITH THIS PLEASE MAKE SUGGESTIONS OR CHANGES. I JUST THOUGHT SOMEONE SHOULD JUST JUMP IN AND GET IT OFFICIALLY STARTED!!!!!!!*


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

That sounds great Huskerbabe!! I think this is a great way to do the scoring and will give everyone a even chance. We need to pick the openening day soon because in some states animals like antelope have already opened.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Copy:

OK Ladies lets start here!

Copy and paste this post and add your name to the list.

1. HUSKERBABE
2. BABY BOW
3. CRITTER GETTER 2
4. DeeS
5. COUNTRYWOMAN
6. BARB CARLSON
7. SPORT1220
8. THEBEAST
9. LADYSHOOTER330
10. LADY LIBERTY
11. DOE EYES
12. JAG

(OK YOU ALL DO THE REST-I WAS JUST COPYING WHAT WAS ON THE THREAD)

NOW WE NEED A MODERATOR TO PICK TEAMS-COUNTRY WOMAN ARE YOU IN?. I THINK 2 ON A TEAM WOULD BE FAIR AND DO IT RANDOMLY. WE GET 50 POINTS FOR EACH BUCK DEER (of any species) 25 POINTS FOR A DOE, 10 POINTS FOR ANY OTHER BIG GAME (elk, moose, bear etc. Here is a reason for that-not everyone has an opportunity to hunt other big game-so this is kind of a bonus!) 20 POINTS FOR A TURKEY, AND HOW ABOUT JUST FOR FUN WE HAVE 5 POINTS FOR OTHER CRITTERS? WE MUST HAVE PICTURES OF THE HARVEST OR IT DOESNT COUNT. WE CAN GO WITH BIGGEST BUT WEIGHING CAN BE DIFFICULT FOR SOME-MAYBE AT THE END OF THE CONTEST WE CAN SCORE ANTLERS AND COME UP WITH A WINNER FOR THAT.

IF ANYONE DISAGREES WITH THIS PLEASE MAKE SUGGESTIONS OR CHANGES. I JUST THOUGHT SOMEONE SHOULD JUST JUMP IN AND GET IT OFFICIALLY STARTED!!!!!!!


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

Baby Bow said:


> That sounds great Huskerbabe!! I think this is a great way to do the scoring and will give everyone a even chance. We need to pick the openening day soon because in some states animals like antelope have already opened.


HOW ABOUT WE POST DATE THIS TO AUGUST 1?


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Is it too late to sign up????


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

1. HUSKERBABE
2. BABY BOW
3. CRITTER GETTER 2
4. DeeS
5. COUNTRYWOMAN
6. BARB CARLSON
7. SPORT1220
8. THEBEAST
9. LADYSHOOTER330
10. LADY LIBERTY
11. DOE EYES
12. JAG
13. Diamond


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

hoytgirl13 said:


> Is it too late to sign up????


Nope, your in Tiff! But this is the final hour of this thread to accept any new ones! It will definately end at 7:00pm Mountain time, so in 20 minutes.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Alright!!! Thanks Dees!!!

1. HUSKERBABE
2. BABY BOW
3. CRITTER GETTER 2
4. DeeS
5. COUNTRYWOMAN
6. BARB CARLSON
7. SPORT1220
8. THEBEAST
9. LADYSHOOTER330
10. LADY LIBERTY
11. DOE EYES
12. JAG
13. Diamond
14. hoytgirl13


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Sooner Girl said:


> Count me in!!! I'm killing something this year or else:wink:


SG posted she wanted in a few weeks back and is not on the list.... So I will add her


1. HUSKERBABE
2. BABY BOW
3. CRITTER GETTER 2
4. DeeS
5. COUNTRYWOMAN
6. BARB CARLSON
7. SPORT1220
8. THEBEAST
9. LADYSHOOTER330
10. LADY LIBERTY
11. DOE EYES
12. JAG
13. Diamond
14. hoytgirl13
15. SoonerGirl


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

oops, i think i'm suposed to be 16

1. HUSKERBABE
2. BABY BOW
3. CRITTER GETTER 2
4. DeeS
5. COUNTRYWOMAN
6. BARB CARLSON
7. SPORT1220
8. THEBEAST
9. LADYSHOOTER330
10. LADY LIBERTY
11. DOE EYES
12. JAG
13. Diamond
14. hoytgirl13
15. SoonerGirl
16. mn_huntergirl


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Count me in.....


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay Ladies sign ups are closed . . . . I will get the teams of 2 up by wednesday :thumb: and final rules at that time :wink: 

This is going to be great.:cheer2:


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

OK Ladies lets start here!

Copy and paste this post and add your name to the list.

1. HUSKERBABE
2. BABY BOW
3. CRITTER GETTER 2
4. DeeS
5. COUNTRYWOMAN
6. BARB CARLSON
7. SPORT1220
8. THEBEAST
9. LADYSHOOTER330
10. LADY LIBERTY
11. DOE EYES
12. queenie3232

(OK YOU ALL DO THE REST-I WAS JUST COPYING WHAT WAS ON THE THREAD)

NOW WE NEED A MODERATOR TO PICK TEAMS-COUNTRY WOMAN ARE YOU IN?. I THINK 2 ON A TEAM WOULD BE FAIR AND DO IT RANDOMLY. WE GET 50 POINTS FOR EACH BUCK DEER (of any species) 25 POINTS FOR A DOE, 10 POINTS FOR ANY OTHER BIG GAME (elk, moose, bear etc. Here is a reason for that-not everyone has an opportunity to hunt other big game-so this is kind of a bonus!) 20 POINTS FOR A TURKEY, AND HOW ABOUT JUST FOR FUN WE HAVE 5 POINTS FOR OTHER CRITTERS? WE MUST HAVE PICTURES OF THE HARVEST OR IT DOESNT COUNT. WE CAN GO WITH BIGGEST BUT WEIGHING CAN BE DIFFICULT FOR SOME-MAYBE AT THE END OF THE CONTEST WE CAN SCORE ANTLERS AND COME UP WITH A WINNER FOR THAT.

IF ANYONE DISAGREES WITH THIS PLEASE MAKE SUGGESTIONS OR CHANGES. I JUST THOUGHT SOMEONE SHOULD JUST JUMP IN AND GET IT OFFICIALLY STARTED!!!!!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay Ladies it is all set :cheer2: 
if there is anyone else that wants to join you have to find your own teammate and let me know by Aug 24th the start of the contest
Teams(of 2) and rules are listed in the new hunting contest thread at the top of the page.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> Okay Ladies it is all set :cheer2:
> if there is anyone else that wants to join you have to find your own teammate and let me know by Aug 24th the start of the contest
> Teams(of 2) and rules are listed in the new hunting contest thread at the top of the page.


But the ones that are already signed up are given partners... Right?


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

hoytgirl13 said:


> But the ones that are already signed up are given partners... Right?


Yes I but everyone's name into a hat and drew them out so you are all set hoytgirl13:wink:Good luck and Have a great time :thumb:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Late?*

I just logged in after being on vacation for a couple weeks. Am I reading this correct? Since I missed the deadline to sign up, if I find someone to be my partner I can still be in if it's by the 24th? If this is okay can I post looking for any other slacker(like me) who didn't get signed up already?


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm late too - we dont' start here until two weeks and I hadn't looked at this thread in awhile =(


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Well it is still before friday so melam and morgansgirl you are team 16:thumb:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*I will give it a try*

i will give it a try if anyone wants to hook up with a newbie to it all....if not that is ok lol i wont get hurt feelings lol our start date is sept 29 here.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> i will give it a try if anyone wants to hook up with a newbie to it all....if not that is ok lol i wont get hurt feelings lol our start date is sept 29 here.


Anyone else to be the other half of Team 17:noidea:


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

I've emailed a buddy - maybee!!!!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by PAOUTDOORWOMAN 
i will give it a try if anyone wants to hook up with a newbie to it all....if not that is ok lol i wont get hurt feelings lol our start date is sept 29 here. 

Anyone else to be the other half of Team 17


Ill try if you need someone else for team 17


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*that would be great*

that would be great this is my first year bow hunting i am hoping for a beginners luck lol... do you want to email country women or do you want me to? i think we would be team 18 thou.....i think:shade::teeth:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay ladies I have 3 for a team of 2:lol: so anybody else:noidea: this thread seems to much better when it isn't a sticky at the top 
turkeygirl
PAOUTDOORWOMAN
thedogmother


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Ok, when are we OFFICIALLY closing the contest???? I thought it was the on the 18th??? :noidea: 

I say that this Saturday at noon this should CLOSE. Whatcha think??

Dee


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

I would love to join if I could...but totally understand if I can't. I am already on a team over in the bowhunter section, so it's cool if this is already closed. I love that all these girls are getting into hunting! It's a total blast! :wink:

Good Luck girls!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

pink camo said:


> I would love to join if I could...but totally understand if I can't. I am already on a team over in the bowhunter section, so it's cool if this is already closed. I love that all these girls are getting into hunting! It's a total blast! :wink:
> 
> Good Luck girls!!





DeeS said:


> Ok, when are we OFFICIALLY closing the contest???? I thought it was the on the 18th??? :noidea:
> 
> I say that this Saturday at noon this should CLOSE. Whatcha think??
> 
> Dee


Well we "closed it"  and when I unstickied it alot of people were like me too, me too . . .so I was adding until tonight at midnight since the contest officially starts tomorrow :wink:

Pink you are in:thumb:


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

SWEET!! Thanks girl! :darkbeer:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay Ladies I am locking this thread :wink: The teams and rules are listed in a stickied thread at the top of the page as is our discussion/cheering thread for all about the contest :wink:


----------

